# CPT codes vs ASA codes



## mabad (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, we have a new Dr Anesthesiologist, I don't have any experience with this specialty, but he wants to bill the CPT codes not the ASA codes. Does anyone know if Medicare and other Ins would accept that??

If yes, should I report the units just caculating the time or can I report it as min time, ex 30 min for 1/2 hrs.?? 

Thank you so much.

Maria A


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jan 27, 2012)

"he wants to bill the CPT codes not the ASA codes"...by CPT do you mean the procedure codes from the surgery section, as opposed to the actual anesthesia codes?  If so, then as far as I know that is incorrect.  If the Dr. is providing anesthesia services, then he should be using anesthesia codes, not the code for the procedure requiring anesthesia.  It's possible some payors may require you to bill differently, but I think for the most part you would use the anesthesia code.  Remember you should really only use the code that represents the service(s)/procedure(s) being performed.  That's why the anesthesia codes exist, cause they're supposed to be used.  Hope this helps!


----------



## JudyW (Jan 27, 2012)

mariaabad07@gmail.com said:


> Hi Guys, we have a new Dr Anesthesiologist, I don't have any experience with this specialty, but he wants to bill the CPT codes not the ASA codes. Does anyone know if Medicare and other Ins would accept that??
> 
> If yes, should I report the units just caculating the time or can I report it as min time, ex 30 min for 1/2 hrs.??
> 
> ...



Anesthesiologist should bill anesthesia codes not surgery procedure codes. They are billing for the anesthesia not the surgery being performed.  Our medicare carrier requires total minutes.  Some carriers make want time units (usually 15 mins equals one unit).  If the anesthesialogist  performx a billable lines (ex CVP) then you would use the procedure code as he is performing a precedure.  An anesthesioloigsts can wear two hats one as the ansetheisoligst and one as the physician performing the service so you would bill according to what he is actually doing.  If I can be of any help to you please contact me. Hope this info helps some.


----------



## mabad (Jan 31, 2012)

We gave the Dr your explanation and he understood.

Thank you for your help.

Maria A


----------



## JudyW (Jan 31, 2012)

mariaabad07@gmail.com said:


> We gave the Dr your explanation and he understood.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Maria A



Anytime, that what we are all here for to help each other learn and grow in our field.


----------

